# how old do they live?



## krissy3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Willy is 28, or so... Healthy, not too fat , not too thin, good feet, a bit of a crest on his neck. Never been sick a day in his life (knock on wood) Stalled in deep shavings with an open door policy, he can go in and out as he pleases, has the option of dry grass, pasture grass, or straw, and some grain in winter. He looks great, coat shinney, and newly floated teeth (last time for this lifetime) He rolls and gets up faster than the young minis... but my husband thinks he has only 2 years left in him. This made me cry... how long do donkys live , and what else can I do to keep him healthy and strong. He has great Alp grass, and fresh glacier water, and blankets for all seasons... 2 more years isnt enough. I am just starting to get to know and bond with him.Are there any dangers I should watch out for as he becomes an ultra senior?


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 19, 2009)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I was under the impression they can live very old, like late 30's! Dear Willy has many more years......especially if he is healthy.


----------



## MiniDonkaDonk (Jun 20, 2009)

The lady I bought my girls from told me that miniature donkeys can live 35 to 40 years....and that she had a jenny that lived to 36 so I think with the excellent care Willy is getting he'll be around for many more years!


----------



## Rebecca (Jun 20, 2009)

Now, I don't know a lot about donkeys, but I did have a friend whose mother got her miniature donkey as a little girl, he was the sweetest guy and was 47



when my friend moved away. He was healthy and content to sleep in the sun for hours, such a happy boy. Willy certainly has more than two years left in him, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 20, 2009)

I have known of a few mini donkeys to live between the ripe old age of 35 to 45 yrs old. A few years back I sent a birthday card from the donkey talk forum members to a wonderful old standard donkey who had just turned 50. With good care, they can live a happy and very long life. I would be telling my hubby he is WRONG, and that I plan on seeing to it that he lives as long as possible, if he ever told me something like that. It sure sounds like Willie is living the life of leasure at your home. (((hugs))) for giving that grand old guy a wonderful home. I dont think you have to worry, your WIllie will be around for a long time.

Corinne


----------

